

What's the Best Way for a Programmer to Learn a New Language? - techaddict009
http://www.informit.com/promotions/what-is-the-best-way-for-a-programmer-to-learn-a-new-139481&&WT.mc_id=NewProgrammingLang_InformITFacebook

======
piratebroadcast
Theres such a difference in learning "a" programming language when you already
know one, and learning your first one.

